# what to do with dying fish......



## rhymon78 (Mar 17, 2012)

Hello all,

First post in AGES, and its a negative one I'm afraid.

I have a platy that I noticed had a lump on its top/side fairly noticeable, the scales are poking out slightly where the lump is. He is one of a trio, there is a pair that get on fine and both harassed this one, so no doubt the stress has weakened him and he's got some bacterial infection or something. 

So yesterday I get home from work and he's swimming around in circles on the substrate, on his side/upside down, then rests for a while then he was circling around higher up in the tank, then back on the substrate. 

this morning he was upside down in the one spot and hasn't moved all day, he's upside down and only occasionally moving one fin on his side, looks like he can't move at all. his gills are still going, could be fast or might just be normal its hard to tell. 

I am pretty sure he is going to die, and to be honest I was hoping it would of happened by now but the little dude is holding onto life for some reason.

What do I do?? I do not have a QT or hospital tank so putting it in such is a no go. I also am no dispatcher of fish, or any animals to be honest, I have read different methods of putting a fish out of its misery, which this thing must be in. I have heard of using clove oil, or putting it in the freezer in a bag of tank water, or chopping its head off and destroying the brain........ all things I don't WANT to do. 

What is your advice on this subject. I kind of want nature to take its course, but I also don't want the thing surviving for a week upside down and starving to death.

I will attach a photo.

All the other fish are fine.

cheers
Simon


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

*hugs* I'm sorry Sims. . . Its so hard to watch a sick fish. I don't know what else to tell you, but it doesn't look like it'll be long now, either way. Maybe you could put him into a large tupperware-type container, so that he can get to the surface a bit more easily, and be out of the main tank? I don't know how much better his quality of life will be, though. It's really hard to end a fish's misery, but sometimes it's the best thing. . . *cries*


----------



## rhymon78 (Mar 17, 2012)

Chesherca said:


> *hugs* I'm sorry Sims. . . Its so hard to watch a sick fish. I don't know what else to tell you, but it doesn't look like it'll be long now, either way. Maybe you could put him into a large tupperware-type container, so that he can get to the surface a bit more easily, and be out of the main tank? I don't know how much better his quality of life will be, though. It's really hard to end a fish's misery, but sometimes it's the best thing. . . *cries*


Hey Jes,

After your pm yesterday I was looking at euthanasia for fish and the freezer method was mentioned but was deemed an inhumane way to dispatch the fish, although it was also said fish under 2 inches was acceptable? just don't know what to do, at the moment I am just leaving it. but the poor thing is just lying there, same spot since last night. its still trying to move around but can't go anywhere. urgh. I hadn't really thought about this part. Ive had 2 other fish die, one I never found it just disappeared, and the other was dead when I found it so easy, just took it out. but this thing.... I think its something to do with the swim bladder, so it might not be dying quickly, it just can't swim, and could possibly go on for days... hope not. I just can't face cutting it, or hitting it with something.


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

I dunno, dude. . . to me, freezing is more humane than letting him go on like that. The things I've read about freezing was that as the water cools, they kind of go to sleep, because of the temperature drop, which makes sense, though the time leading up to the sleep part I imagine is pretty stressful, regardless. I suppose the cleanest way would be with a knife, but I don't think I could do that, either. I know what you're saying. There really IS no way to face death kindly. . . poor little guy, I hope he doesn't keep on like this for much longer. I'm so sad for him. And you. . . good luck, hon. *hugs*


----------



## marshallsea (Apr 30, 2012)

Do him a favor and put him in the freezer.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I wouldn't put him in the freezer. Drop him in icy cold water instead. It's faster.


----------



## rhymon78 (Mar 17, 2012)

Olympia said:


> I wouldn't put him in the freezer. Drop him in icy cold water instead. It's faster.


I have been doing some reading and the dropping into freezing water seems the best method. either way the poor fish is suffering and isn't getting better. I can't believe its still alive though. tough little bugger. 

have you actually done this freezing shock method Olympia? how did you do it if so

cheers


----------



## marshallsea (Apr 30, 2012)

A bowl of ice water and put him in.


----------



## fish monger (Dec 29, 2011)

Well, the quicker the better. Otherwise, if you decide to let nature take its course, try to make sure the other fish aren't picking at him. If they start, that might be your cue to either do the deed or float him in a container in your tank.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

I use the clove oil and vodka method. It's quick and seems to be peaceful. 

For Platy numbers, I've found that one male to three females works best in my tank. That way no females get singled out and chased relentlessly by the males.

Sorry about your fish


----------



## rhymon78 (Mar 17, 2012)

Job has been done folks, after much debate and inward turmoil over what is best I had a friend come round and we fished it out and wrapped it in kitchen paper tightly and gave it a whack with a bowl. end of story. 

Rip little platy, hope it was quick and painless.

thanks for the responses guys.


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

Awwwwww. . . At least he isn't in pain anymore! I hope that when their times come, your other fish simply die while you're sleeping, that must have been so hard for you!*hugs*


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Yes I've done this before. It's pretty simple. I let the water sit with a bunch of ice cubes for a few minutes, till it makes your hand numb to the touch. Then I take out the ice cubes, I don't know they may burn the fish if you leave the ice cubes in, not sure on that one.. Then just plop them in. It's pretty violent. If you see them thrashing side to side oddly then it's working. Hard to watch. :/ I tend to leave them for 20 minutes at least, it's not the fastest method to use but I believe the cold shock knocks them out pretty quickly.

Edit: Just read the updates, sorry I was so late. Well, at least you know for next time. :-(


----------



## rhymon78 (Mar 17, 2012)

Chesherca said:


> Awwwwww. . . At least he isn't in pain anymore! I hope that when their times come, your other fish simply die while you're sleeping, that must have been so hard for you!*hugs*


Wouldn't it be nice if everyone died peacefully while we sleep, to be honest Jes I wasn't even attached to this fish at all, I am just not an animal dispatcher... not even if they are suffering. we have 2 cats and occasionally they will bring a mouse in thats injured but not dead but I can't put it out of its misery, I just take it away from the cat and take it up to the woods and lay it down and apologise....... I'm a big softy at heart. 

It had to be done, poor thing was not getting better. I asked Byrons advice and he recommended the paper towel and give it a bash with your palm trick, the quickest most stress free end he knows of. I toyed with this idea for a while and in the end decided on this method. It was horrible, even though I didn't do it, and friend came over and I got them to do it, but at least it was instant. I didn't like the idea of freezing, and now that Olympia says it can be violent as in they thrash around etc I am glad I didn't go down that route! I nearly did. 

Oh well, its done now. lets hope it was an isolated incident and that the rest of them pop their clogs in an emotionally more convenient way in future. :-D

cheers again everyone, its been ages since I interacted with people on here. I miss it.

Simon


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

We miss you too, Sims! And if everyone was as kind-hearted as you, this world would be a MUCH nicer place to live, neh?


----------

